# Paddle recovered in Lower Boxelder



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Im happy to see that my paddle and I will be re-united!

thanks for getting it out!

Aaron


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Justin I forgot to tell you I plan on boating in the Big Horns the 30th thru the 1st if you guys want to join that trip.

Aaron


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

N00B!!!! Losing a paddle. tis, tis, tis.


----------

